# How long does your heating oil last?



## NickyK (24 Mar 2008)

Hi all,
I moved into a new log house just before Christmas. I've run out of oil for the second time today. I've already spent 700 euros (1000 litres) in 3 months. At the rate I'm going it's costing around 40 euros a week!! I'm getting different opinions on how long 500 litres should last and want to know what is the average length yours lasts and any advice on making my system more efficient.
Thanks,
Nicky


----------



## coleen (24 Mar 2008)

a 1000 litres lasts me 12 months I am out all day and only use it from 4pm onwards in  winter and not at all in summer Iwould use it for longer sat and sun. I also have open fire so I burn coal. I have 4 bed house .
You do seem to use alot


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Mar 2008)

Hi Nicky,

Welcome to AAM.

This previous thread might give some indicators.  If you run the search option in this forum you may find some others.


----------



## davfran (25 Mar 2008)

A friend of mine in kerry, like yourself was very surprised when her oil ran our so quickly. Turns out oil tanks are being siphoned off on a regular basis all over the place. Get a lock on the tank!!?? See how long the next fill lasts.


----------



## davidoco (25 Mar 2008)

More questions than answers for op. What sq foot is the house. How high are the ceilings. Do you have large windows. What is make and model of burner boiler and where is it located. What stats and controls do you have. What type of insulation is in the walls as its log.


----------



## davidoco (25 Mar 2008)

Ps is there someone in the house all day.


----------



## mcaul (25 Mar 2008)

You may have the thermostat turned up too high and or the boiler may need servicing.

Turn the thermostat down to 70f degrees (21c degrees) and you should see a big saving.

I use approx 2000 litres / year, heat on from end september to end April approx. 4 - 5 hours per day. House = 2500sq ft


----------



## NickyK (25 Mar 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks for all the info. The boiler is situated outside my back door. I have a lock fitted on the tank as after the first fill I thought it might have been stolen. All outside walls, floors, roof and ceilings are insulated with that fibre glass stuff. Two of my ceilings are high and these are the coldest rooms. Another thing I noticed which you pointed out makes sense, when it's windy there's a lot of draughts and this is when we turn up the heating.
The boiler is only new but I have a service man coming and am also planning to dig up pipe between boiler and tank to see if there's a leak.
Other than that it's roll on summer!!

P.S.  Forgot to mention I do have several big windows, I have a termostat for downstairs and upstairs and also those knobs fitted to the rads.


----------



## davidoco (26 Mar 2008)

NickyK said:


> ....outside walls, floors, roof and ceilings are insulated with that fibre glass stuff. Two of my ceilings are high and these are the coldest rooms. .....when it's windy there's a lot of draughts....
> several big windows......


 
You didn't mention how big the house was in sq ft!  That's important, there's no point in comparing a 2400 sq ft self build to a 1200sq ft semid when it comes to oil usage.

I'm not familiar with log built homes but it might be worth your while posting a new thread looking for other log home users and finding out about those drafts - is it just the nature of the construction of log homes that leads to drafts.  Drafts are the number 1 reason for heat loss.  I had a look at a few Irish sites for log homes and 100mm fibre glass in the wall wouldn't exactly get a lot of self builders excited.  

Log homes settle a lot so hopefully during the construction stage this has been allowed for in your vapour barriers and gaps have not appeared or it might be the case that the house only seals once it has been up x months which will close off those drafts.

Large windows and high ceilings are also an issue.  You may never get these rooms up to a cosy temperature on cold nights.

Before you go to too much trouble with your oil boiler and tank

1.        Check that draft situation. A candle will show you where it’s coming from.
2.     Ask builder about settling ie how long will it take?
3.         Put up curtains in winter on large windows.


----------

